# Not all TREE HUGGERZ are bad



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.tree-huggerz.com

hee hee


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

He's right I met this guy named treehugnhntr, he's not bad.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's an interesting product, kinda cool!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess I was wrong, there is a good tree hugger in this world


----------

